# I've been invited to apply for a job



## AJLang (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm not job hunting, and had no intention of going back to work. I was therefore very surprised when I received an email yesterday from a manager where I used to work encouraging me to apply for a senior job in a new venture. It looks very exciting and the salary is excellent. Big decision about whether to apply. The deadline is on Monday.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 11, 2016)

You have nothing to lose but your time if you go along for an interview. At least you will be making an informed decision whether to accept or not - if you're offered the position!


----------



## AJLang (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you Lynn.  Good suggestion and I probably won't get it so I won't need to make a decision


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 11, 2016)

No harm at all in going along and having a chat about what they want. Then you can decide. I'd say go for it.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 11, 2016)

So what do you have to lose? Even if you still decide to decline the offer it would be a great moral booster


----------



## AJLang (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you Alison and Lynn. I've just submitted my application


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 11, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 11, 2016)

AJLang said:


> I've just submitted my application



Good on ya!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 11, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## Visionvalue (Mar 11, 2016)

Good luck he must have thought you were good enough for the job if he invited you to an interview. Enjoy the day and then you won't be wondering should I or shouldn't I have gone if you don't


----------



## AJLang (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you Sally, Lynn, Grovesy and Visionvalue


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 11, 2016)

Good luck AJ Lang.
As well as them deciding who they want for the post, an interview would be the chance for you to decide if you want the job.  I look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2016)

Good luck Amanda


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2016)

Good luck AJ. If it comes to it, make a list of the pros and cons, but if it favours one side, and you think 'but that's not what I want' then go with your instinct.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you Alan, SB2015 and Robin. Trying to do pros and cons but my head is whirring. At the moment I'm not sure what my gut instinct is saying.  I guess it's saying that my health isn't up to it but I'd still like to give it a try in the hope that I can do it.


----------



## stephknits (Mar 11, 2016)

How about thinking around how you could manage it, for example reduced hours/job share.  If they have run you up asking for you to apply, you could have some good bargaining power so you could be involved and have more chance of keeping healthy.


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 11, 2016)

fingers crossed for you,  if you decide you want it. Stephknits thoughts are good.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 12, 2016)

Goofd luck Amanda-a confidence builder gor you. He must think you have the potential for the job. Great for interview experience. The decision is yours but From my past, if I hadn't believed the faith my friend had in me, i wouldn't have the job i have now. Believe in yourself, but its your choice


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 12, 2016)

It's a real confidence boost to be asked. I think you should go along and see how you feel once you know more. Good luck


----------



## AJLang (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you everyone. You've really helped my thinking. Steph that's a great suggestion. I did ask them if I could do this before I formally applied. They've said that if I was successful I could work four days a week to begin with but that it would then have to be full-time. If they interview me I will go. My biggest concern is whether I would be able to manage my fatigue and numerous medical appointments.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 14, 2016)

Good luck. X


----------



## AJLang (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you Stitch x


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 14, 2016)

AJLang said:


> I'm not job hunting, and had no intention of going back to work. I was therefore very surprised when I received an email yesterday from a manager where I used to work encouraging me to apply for a senior job in a new venture. It looks very exciting and the salary is excellent. Big decision about whether to apply. The deadline is on Monday.


Good luck & do !  You are only young once


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you Hobie  I wish my body felt young


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2016)

Life is for living, & you will meet other people & interact with them.  There IS some nice people out there.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you Hobie. I love working it's just that my body has let me down big time before so I've had to leave work because of my health. My wonderful partner, who has supported me financially since I left work, doesn't think that I will be able to manage the job for very long due to my health, which wouldn't be fair on anyone. I thought that he would be kicking me out of the door to work


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2016)

I've been shortlisted for interview next Tuesday!!!!!!! I don't expect to get it but very pleased to get this far as I wasn't looking. Lots of decisions if successful. The job is very exciting but also very challenging. I don't expect to get offered it but pleased to get this far.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2016)

Fingers are "X" for tues


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you very much Hobie. I've confirmed that I'm attending the interview and have started preparing my presentation


----------



## SlowRunner (Mar 15, 2016)

AJLang said:


> I've been shortlisted for interview next Tuesday!!!!!!! I don't expect to get it but very pleased to get this far as I wasn't looking. Lots of decisions if successful. The job is very exciting but also very challenging. I don't expect to get offered it but pleased to get this far.



Congratulations, & good luck! You must have some badass skills that they really want . Hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2016)

Great news  Whatever the outcome, you won't regret not trying  Good luck with the interview


----------



## grovesy (Mar 15, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## AJLang (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you everyone. SlowRunner I love the thought that I might have badass skills


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 16, 2016)

I hope that it all goes well AJ


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 16, 2016)

Fingers, toes and everything else that I can cross will be crossed for tuesday. X


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 16, 2016)

Good luck Amanda.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you SB2015, Stitch and Alison x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your support. Unfortunately I'm going to have to withdraw my application because the job isn't flexible enough for my health. They've said that job share isn't an option.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone for your support. Unfortunately I'm going to have to withdraw my application because the job isn't flexible enough for my health. They've said that job share isn't an option.


Sorry to hear this Amanda  I hope that another, more suitable, opportunity presents itself


----------



## grovesy (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry this has not worked out for you.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you Alan and Grovesy. I've just emailed them and left the door open in case there are future opportunities. But apart from that I'm going to focus on being a Guide Dog volunteer and Domestic Goddess


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 18, 2016)

Perhaps you could give me lessons in being a Domestic Goddess


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 18, 2016)

So sorry that it hasn't worked out, but how good to have been invited to apply, recognising your skills.


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 18, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan and Grovesy. I've just emailed them and left the door open in case there are future opportunities. But apart from that I'm going to focus on being a Guide Dog volunteer and Domestic Goddess



If they were excited enough by your offering to approach you, unsolicited, then why not offer yourself on a consultancy basis, on a day rate?

That can attract a premium rate, due to its temporary nature and allow you to work as many days in a week or month as you feel you can manage.

I work in this way and even work when 4500 miles from home.  I even did that (distance working), from time to time, when I was in a full time corporate role.  If I had business critical deadlines crop up during scheduled leave, I used to often cut a deal with my boss.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 18, 2016)

Ha ha Susan I've spent nearly four years saying that I will be a Domestic goddess but I'm still very much a trainee Thank you SB2015. Good suggestion AndBreathe, thank you.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 18, 2016)

You are welcome to practise the Domestic goddess role here!!


----------



## Carolg (Mar 19, 2016)

Sorry it's not for you,but well done for trying


----------

